# Media Palyer fernsteuern



## SpongeBernd (30. Januar 2007)

hi...also ich hab ein programm, das den Media Player (bzw. DivX-Player) irgendwie fernsteuern soll, also play, pause usw....ich hab schon gedacht, das könnte man irgendwie mit tastenkombinationen (z.B. Alt + Enter) machen

weiß hier jemand weiter?  

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## der jonas (30. Januar 2007)

das geht mit SendMessage... damit du nicht allzulang suchen musst Tip 515 ist glaub ich das was du suchst


----------



## SpongeBernd (1. Februar 2007)

thx...aber leider funktioniert das mit Windows Media Player 11 nicht...weiß jemand, ob das mit älteren Versionen geht
Ich habs jetz mal mit Tipp 567: Winamp fernsteuern versucht...hat auch wunderbar funktioniert, aber ich bin mit den Video funktionen von Winamp im gegensatz zum Media Player nicht ganz zufrieden ;-) 

 also hat noch jemand ne lösung für den Media player?


----------



## bullette007 (30. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte die gleiche Problemstellung und habe eine Lösung gefunden:

Der MediaPlayer reagiert leider nicht auf die SendMessage Methode sondern nur auf PostMessage!

Folgendermaßen kann man ihn mit PostMessage fernsteuern:


```
Option Explicit

Private Declare Function FindWindow Lib "user32" Alias "FindWindowA" (ByVal _ 
lpClassName As String, ByVal lpWindowName As String) As Long

Private Declare Function PostMessage Lib "user32" Alias "PostMessageA" (ByVal _ 
hWnd As Long, ByVal wMsg As Long, ByVal wParam As Long, ByVal lParam As _  
Long) As Long

Const WM_COMMAND As Long = &H111
Const WMP_Stop = &H4979
Const WMP_PlayPause = &H4978
Const WMP_NextTrack = &H497B
Const WMP_PreviousTrack = &H497A
Const WMP_FastForward = &H497D


Private Sub PlayerPlay()
Dim WMPFenster as Long
         WMPFenster = FindWindow("WMPlayerApp","Windows Media Player")

         Call PostMessage(WMPFenster, WM_COMMAND, WMP_PlayPause, 0)
End Sub
```

In diesem Fall wird die Play/Pause-Funktion des MediaPlayers durch das MessagePosten von WMP_PlayPause ausgeführt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen!


----------

